# 125 gallon pygo tank



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I haven't posted pictures of my pygos for a while, so here are a few shots of them in their 125 gallon tank. 
I'm down to three pygos since a natt was killed a few weeks ago due to agression. I'm now looking into getting a tern and a cariba to add to the tank.









After the natt died, I planted the front of the tank to give the p's more hiding spots and added 30 danios for them to chase around. I also placed my lightstrips on the front end of the cover for the plants, but also to have a darker area in the back of the tank where the p's can hide.

Here's a shot from the right side of the tank









Here's my 9'' red

















My red and his 9'' ''brother''.. the tern !









Mr. Ternetzi in all his beauty

















My Cariba 8.5'' with a bruised lower jaw









..and here my 12'' pleco that is still flawless !! ... and still chases the pygos around once in a while.. crazy bastard !


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

i love the tern man, i have 2 and my bigger ones at like 7-8 inches and still nice and yellow and i hope it dont fade


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

awesome fish and tank man.
im envious of the 125. 
some day soon, i will have one too.
nice color on the tern too


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

looks awesome


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Thank you guys for the words about my tern !!


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Beautiful tank and pygos! Those danios make it look even better. Im sure they add some needed action to the tank as well. Love the aquascaping, very nice.


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

skubasteve! said:


> Beautiful tank and pygos! Those danios make it look even better. Im sure they add some needed action to the tank as well. Love the aquascaping, very nice.


They sure add movement in the tank... but in a week's time, the pygos ate about 5-6 of them.. but i think it makes the tank look so much more natural.. I'll probably add more soon...

Thank you for kind words.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

Moondemon said:


> Beautiful tank and pygos! Those danios make it look even better. Im sure they add some needed action to the tank as well. Love the aquascaping, very nice.


They sure add movement in the tank... but in a week's time, the pygos ate about 5-6 of them.. but i think it makes the tank look so much more natural.. I'll probably add more soon...

Thank you for kind words.
[/quote]

I love the natural look to the tank, i think it looks sweet. good looking fish too


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

The tank and set-up is very nice.................your p's look very healthy indeed, good work


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Thank you guys.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Good looking tank, and great looking fish. Those fish are definitely something to be proud of. Congrats!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice looking clean setup and awsome Ps


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

awesome tank, awesome fish --- very very nice!


----------



## 9stepstonowhere (Nov 21, 2007)

very nice tank setup. Do you use something to dim your lights?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

blazednosferatu said:


> i love the tern man, i have 2 and my *bigger ones at like 7-8 inches and still nice and yellow and i hope it dont fade*


Hey man. There are two color variants of Ternetzi. There are green Terns and yellows terns. This guys fish is a green variant. Yours will stay yellow, and most likely never look like this tern. I too have had both...My green one is the biggest, both both my yellows were canabilised.

Great looking tank, and fish man!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

9stepstonowhere said:


> very nice tank setup. Do you use something to dim your lights?


No .. i think it's the effect of having the lights placed on the front end of the top cover that makes the tank look like that + i added peat moss in one of my canisters, giving the water a ''brown/yellowish'' coloration.


----------



## Ryan4321 (Nov 24, 2007)

great pics....


----------

